#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Takelen via DMX

## Adrian

Goedemorgen

Wij zijn bezig met een onderzoek voor school naar de toepasbaarheid van DMX in de theater en evenementen industrie.
Wij zijn op de hoogte van DMX en weten dat het veel gebruikt wordt voor lichtinstallaties.

De reden dat ik deze vraag stel in dit forum is dat we graag zouden willen weten of mensen wel eens via DMX takelen. Wij hebben verder geen praktijkervaring op dit gebied en hopen dat jullie ons misschien iets meer erover kunnen vertellen.

----------


## LJ Tom

DMX wordt niet gebruikt om rechstreeks takels aan te sturen!!
Soms wel gebruikt om een hoistcontroller aan te sturen.

Zoekfunctie levert wel wat info op bv:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=6544
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=10313
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=12838

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik zou dat nooit doen,
stel je voor dat iemand per ongeluk een chase aanzet!
Dus ik denk van niet

----------


## Rigroy

Flashlight heeft het Cyberhoist systeem ontwikkeld, Powermacje dat via ethernet de takels aanstuurt, allemaal met eigen controller, dat geheel is weer aan te sturen (cue's) via DMX.
Goed dat je me er aan herinnert; ik moet er nodig eens een stuk over schrijven.

----------


## axs

Zie idd de reeds aangehaalde topics.
Ik herinner me nog dat ik er eens in het verleden een heel stukje over geschreven heb.
Komt op het volgende neer: DMX wordt enkel gebruikt als trigger-signaal voor het systeem dat de takels aanstuurt.
Dit omwille van veiligheidsredenen. Met een DMX-signaal is bv geen noodstop te verwezelijken.

Meer info...zie de reeds bestaande topics.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
>  Met een DMX-signaal is bv geen noodstop te verwezelijken.
> 
> Meer info...zie de reeds bestaande topics.



Enigste manier is met een veiligheidsrelais en noodstop, en dit aangesloten in categorie 4!

Greetz

----------


## rinus bakker

Echt waar joh?

Een noodstop erbij?  Goed bedacht hoor!
En dan ook nog in categorie 4?  Toe maar!
Dat zijn pas eisen. Daar wordt een DMX circuit veilig mee toe te passen voor hijswerkzaamheden.
Ik zal Mammoet, Demag en Liebherr eens bellen.
Een uitkomst voor die mannen. 
En wie weet kunnen ze er in de geautomatiseerde hijsinstallaties van de Nederlandse theaters ook wel wat mee? 
Tenslotte is DMX een protocol dat best een heeeeeeeeeeeele hoop dataverkeer in twee (2) richtingen kan verwerken. Daar is niks verouderd aan hoor. Je zou je haast afvragen waarom ze in de VS bezig zijn om na te denken over een nieuw data-protocol.
Hijsen over/met DMX ?
neem van mij maar aan: dat is helemaal NIX!

----------


## moderator

Rinus drukt het wat gecharcheerd uit, maar heeft wel de kern te pakken.
Hijsen via dmx protocol is euhm...achterhaald. Zie de onderwerpen die reeds werden aangehaald voor meer input, daar kan je je eventuele vervolgvragen ook kwijt.

----------

